# dynamische pdf Preisliste...



## tomate (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine umfangreiche Preisliste im Excel-Format vorliegen. Die Druckversion wird mit Corel erstellt. Nun ist es so, daß für einige Kunden gestalterisch Einwandfreie Preislisten erstellt werden sollen, die auch die Möglichkeit bieten, die Preise mit einem Faktor neu erstellen zu lassen.

Mit Excel kein Problem. Nur wie bekomme ich das mit dem Acrobat gebacken?
Kann man eine Exceldatei mit Acrobat verknüfen, oder besser integrieren? Oder kann ich mit Acrobat eine db anzapfen, oder, oder.....

Kann mir da jemand weiterfelfen?

Viele Grüße
tomate


----------



## tomengel (30. August 2005)

… soweit ich weiß, kannst Du in PDF mit JavaScript arbeiten (Acrobat Pro –NICHT Reader!). Wenn Du dann auch noch an einer Dose arbeitest, kannst Du über die ODBC Schnittstelle Datenbanken anzapfen. 

Aber frag, mich nicht, wie das genau geht 

das tOm


----------

